# My poor dog has kennel cough :(



## Fiona (5 September 2016)

Hi folk

My 9mo Lakeland started making the occasional retching noise yesterday evening, and of course the penny dropped when I remembered a colleague in work telling me her dog had it last week and that was the sound he made...  Of course we had been to the same doggy fun park recently 

Hubby brought her to the vet first thing this morning, and she has some antibiotic tablets to take.  

Does anyone have any tips to make her more comfy for the next few days.  She seems in reasonable form so far, and only had marginally raised temperature.

Vet says to isolate until 3-4 days after she last coughs, is this standard or should it be longer?

She was booked into puppy group this Thursday and her first haircut at groomers next Monday, both of which I will cancel......

Can't wait til I get home from work to give her a big cuddle....

Fiona


----------



## Caramac71 (5 September 2016)

My dog had it earlier this year.  He was quite poorly for a few days, vet said his throat was very inflammed and his temperature was quite high.  He was on metacam and antibiotics and within a few days he'd picked right up again.  I just kept him warm and quiet til he perked up.  The cough did drag on for some time and, although my vet didnt give me advice about isolation, I kept him away from other dogs until it had gone completely.  

I hope your pup gets well soon, it's horrible when they arent well.


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 September 2016)

Child's Benylin cough mixture helps or a little runny honey. Rest as exercise will make it hang around longer. Also keep away from other dogs. It's a air borne condition so does spread easily.


----------



## Fiona (5 September 2016)

Thanks caramac... Good to know metacam is an option if we need it, though I don't think vet gave us some today.

I hate my animals not being well 

The elderly cat is wearing a cone as well, as she is constantly licking a sore on her hip and its got infected   Will be fun coming in and out the cat flap ( that's a joke btw - I'll have to take it off this evening so she can get in and out the flap )

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (5 September 2016)

Sandstone1 said:



			Child's Benylin cough mixture helps or a little runny honey. Rest as exercise will make it hang around longer. Also keep away from other dogs. It's a air borne condition so does spread easily.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info about airborne, I didn't know that..  Thankfully Lily hasn't seen dads dog recently as she is going into kennels on Friday while dad is on holiday..

We have both benylin and honey, will keep them both in readiness.....

Thank you

Fiona


----------



## ponyparty (5 September 2016)

ABs will only help if it's a bacterial infection rather than viral (the cynic in me wants to say that vets will flog them to you anyway though, as they tried to with my mum when she had to take one of hers in for something else routine, whilst he had KC)...
My dog has just had it (along with my mum's two as I've just moved back in with her temporarily so of course it spread to them!). We didn't give them ABs and they came through it fine, just gave them honey to lick off a spoon as and when (if they were having a coughing fit) and benylin. And reduced exercise, as running about just exacerbates symptoms (plus I wouldn't take them for walks while exhibiting symptoms anyway, round by me we're too likely to meet other dogs and spread it further). The rest does them good - even if they might not agree at the time!
They all had really bad coughing/retching for one day, and then just coughing for about another 5 or 6 days. They're all fine now. 
It's only really dangerous in very young or very old or otherwise sick dogs / dogs with compromised immune systems. Generally they recover fine on their own (though of course they should be monitored closely).

Mine hadn't had the vaccination but my mum's two had, and they still got it anyway to the same degree as mine did; there are so many strains of it, it's impossible to guard against it fully.


----------



## Fiona (5 September 2016)

I know the antibiotics 'may' not actually make any difference, but she's never had one before, so I'll take the hit on giving them this time.....  Thanks though, I'd read online that ABs weren't always given...

Thanks for the advice on nursing, I bet Lily will love honey on a spoon 

She hadn't been vaccinated, but my friends had, and he still got it.

I might well get her done for KC too though when we have our annual vaccs in the new year...

Fiona


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 September 2016)

Mine was vacc'd and still got it, there are loads of strains.
Is there an easier way to administer it?? Most recent visit to the vets was something akin to an episode of Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter.


----------



## Fiona (5 September 2016)

CorvusCorax said:



			Mine was vacc'd and still got it, there are loads of strains.
Is there an easier way to administer it?? Most recent visit to the vets was something akin to an episode of Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter.
		
Click to expand...

Is it still squirty up the nose, or am I way behind??  Used to be every six months too  though work colleague told me there was a yearly alternative??

Fiona


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 September 2016)

Childrens Benylin and honey,  manuka honey if you are feeling rich.   Be careful of some of the cough medicines as they contain xylitol which is toxic for dogs.    Our 3 all had it last year,  the 2 GSDs weren't too bad but the Lancashire Heeler was off colour for quite a while.   He didn't have anti biotics but was carefully monitored.  I didn't take him anywhere until a good 2 weeks after the last cough,  we missed a load of competitions as by the time it had gone through all of them it was about 6 weeks of coughing and then the 2 weeks on top.   
The heeler was vaccinated but has  very sensitive throat/trachea which is why he was worse I think.  He is due his booster this month,  and yes it is still the squirt up the noise,   great fun as he turns into a tiny piranha !


----------



## Fiona (5 September 2016)

Thanks MM especially for the warning about xylitol.....

We are back at the vet next Monday morning so I will double check the isolation period...

I've cancelled her puppy class though, and provisionally rebooked her grooming apt for 26th Sept...

Fiona


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 September 2016)

I think that the vaccine can be squirted directly down the throat, if your dog really objects to it up the nose. I'm not 100% sure though so check with the vet.


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 September 2016)

Hmmmm....that doesn't really help


----------



## twiggy2 (5 September 2016)

Lots of dogs are better for the vaccine of the vets stands behind them and squires from under the nose


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 September 2016)

CorvusCorax said:



			Hmmmm....that doesn't really help 

Click to expand...

I've seen it done that way but not sure how effective it is to do it that way.
Which is why I said check with the vet.
As there are so many different strains of kennel cough the vaccine won't stop them getting it anyway.
Obviously, you need to get it done to be able to put them in kennels etc but it won't stop them getting it.


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 September 2016)

Sorry if I seemed blunt, I was joshing about my dog's Tasmanian Devil impressions  
I know it's a necessary evil, hopefully all of this will help the original poster despite my derailment!


----------



## Fiona (5 September 2016)

Lol cc... Vaccs not due til the new year,  so I'll cross that bridge when I come to it...

She didn't protest when thermometer shoved up her bum though.. poor wee love..

She's in good form and normal cheery bouncy self.. Will give her some honey before bed 

Fiona


----------



## Sandstone1 (5 September 2016)

CorvusCorax said:



			Sorry if I seemed blunt, I was joshing about my dog's Tasmanian Devil impressions  
I know it's a necessary evil, hopefully all of this will help the original poster despite my derailment!
		
Click to expand...

That's ok. Just didn't want to say it's fine to do it that way when I'm not 100%.


----------



## blackcob (5 September 2016)

CorvusCorax said:



			Is there an easier way to administer it?? Most recent visit to the vets was something akin to an episode of Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter.
		
Click to expand...

He'd get what we call a homeopathic kennel cough vacc - squirted vaguely in the direction of the dog, in the hope that a molecule or two enters the snapping toothy vortex of evil.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 September 2016)

One of the Vets who I use and have confidence in,  when questioned as to whether the KC vaccine offers any level of protection said "Well I suppose that it may be better than nothing,  but we have as many dogs come in with KC which have been vaccinated,  as haven't".  From that I concluded that it was generally a waste of money and effort because of the myriad of different KC strains and that the efficacy of the vaccine would be down to luck,  at best.

Alec.


----------



## Thistle (6 September 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			One of the Vets who I use and have confidence in,  when questioned as to whether the KC vaccine offers any level of protection said "Well I suppose that it may be better than nothing,  but we have as many dogs come in with KC which have been vaccinated,  as haven't".  From that I concluded that it was generally a waste of money and effort because of the myriad of different KC strains and that the efficacy of the vaccine would be down to luck,  at best.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

My vet says the same, she is great, never trying to make extra money from unnecessary treatments.


----------



## blackcob (6 September 2016)

As does my vet, but it's a pointless necessity for some dog sports and of course for kennel stays.


----------



## Fiona (6 September 2016)

I can't even remember if the vet asked me did I want KC vaccine when I was in for 2nd set of puppy vaccs..

If she did, I guess I said no because she wasn't going to be going into kennels...

I'll discuss it with them more thoroughly when I'm next in...

She hardly coughed at all last night, maybe she has got it very mildly fingers crossed..

Fiona


----------



## chillipup (6 September 2016)

My little girl had kennel cough a few weeks ago. She was retching as if something was stuck in her throat but no barking hacking cough. She was already on Sinulox for a rash on her tummy but I took her back to vet and left her in the car with tailgate open, as other dogs were in the waiting room. Vet came out and checked her over in the car and prescribed more Sinulox, although within a few days she was completely clear. 

I think she picked it up while playing with her friends. It seems to have been doing the rounds in our area. I walk my pup in a group of between 5-9 other owners with up to 10+ dogs between us, ALL off lead. Lots of different breeds, big, small, old and young though several of the dogs have had kennel cough recently and had to drop out of the walk for a while. 

I checked the forum for previous posts on kennel cough and did a bit of internet searching too. As other's have said, I think it's much like the common cold if it's a virus and vaccination seems only necessary in the old or perhaps those whose health is already compromised plus of course if you have to put them in kennels. I won't be having Tallulah vaccinated, she's in great health and I'm assuming she would have built up some immunisation having had a small bout of it already.

Sadly, she's been missing her friends recently due to having her first season, so a visit to the vet for spaying will be on the cards in the not too distant future.


----------

